# Thorn's Burdock of VT



## epgorge (Feb 20, 2008)

I just picked this up from Bill Lindsey of historic glass website... High Desert.

 He is an admirable guy and has some of the nicest bottles he is divesting of. I was lucky to pick this bottle up from him. This will help with my Vermont collection which has a very long way to go.

 Thanks Bill! 

 Joel


----------



## epgorge (Feb 20, 2008)

.


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 20, 2008)

I saw that one, thought it was an excellent bottle. I'm looking for the larger size.


----------



## epgorge (Feb 20, 2008)

Well Gunth, old friend, we may be bidding against each other but let me tell you that Bill has the other bottle and was thinking of putting on eBay at a low starting point and let the market decide. I think he said he would start it at $85, which mny times is the kiss of death for bidding but maybe not with this one.  I will keep you posted.

 in the interim, look at this flared lip. Perfect. It is on an Valarian Extract Fluid, shaker bottle. Absolutely flawless...

 but...

 Joel
 Joel


----------



## epgorge (Feb 20, 2008)

It has a pefectly formed pinhead of a hole in the most right shoulder. It was made with a hot nail or something, as you can see the glass pulled with the exit of the hot nail. Now I can only speculate as to why someone would have done that. It is the perfect "drop" by "drop" shaker (no intended pun on words). Tinctures and meds were prepared with drops and this bottle drops one drop at a time. I believe it was purposefully done. Of course, I could be wrong. 

 Does anyone know which shaker village made extract vlaeria.
 Joel


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 20, 2008)

no problem, I'm patient, I can wait for the next one to come along.


----------



## bearswede (Feb 20, 2008)

From Reggie Lynch's site:


*SHAKER FLUID / EXTRACT VALERIAN*            This bottle contained Dr.Brown's Shaker Fluid Extract of     English Valerian, which was a popular medicine compounded by     Dr.Brown(who was a Shaker) in the 1830's.     The Shakers gave the distributorship rights to Edward Brinley & Co.     of Boston around 1840. This pontilled bottle dates from the 1845-1855 period.      Info courtesy of digrdaveb@aol.com

 Here's a possible clue:

 Facts Concerning Brownâ€™s Shaker Pure Fluid Extract of English Valerian (valeriana officinalis) Prepared by the United Society of  Shakers, Enfield, N.H. (Shaker Collection; no. 236), 1880? (MA/FF,289.8,S5,N.236)




 Ron


----------



## epgorge (Feb 20, 2008)

Nope, but I thought of you when I bought it. I was thinking of sending it to you and having you repair it for me. Then, I thought about what could have made that pin hole of hole. It is too delicately thin to have had something dropped on it. It is too perfect a whole. So I figured it was some sort of engenuity. I couldn't pass that lip  up for $12.

 Joel


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 20, 2008)

> Does anyone know which shaker village made extract vlaeria.


 
 One from ebay last year...


----------



## idigjars (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi Joel, nice yellow med.  Also, nice Shaker Fluid Extract Valerian bottles too guys.  The labeled example is pretty cool.  I can tell you from personal experience  Joel that a CLEAR Shaker Fluid Extract Valerian bottle is pretty tough to find.

 How much did the clear Shaker cost if you don't mind me asking.  

 Thanks for sharing the pics guys.     Paul


----------



## bearswede (Feb 21, 2008)

> I couldn't pass that lip  up for $12.
> 
> Joel


 
 Answer to your question, Paul...


----------



## idigjars (Feb 21, 2008)

Thank you Ron []


----------



## epgorge (Feb 21, 2008)

Paul, 

 Hi, I see Ron took care of your answer. When I go into an antique barn or consortium, and am in a hurry (which I was in this case because of time limitations), I look quickly for any bottled lip or bottle shape which attracts me. The next thing I always look at in glancing, is anything behind glass or a locked cabinet. (Many times you miss stuff because of clutter). 

 The next thing I always check out is any booth that is having a % off sale. That was the case with the Shaker bottle. It was behind locked door with some high end product and it was also a low price and offering a 15% off deal. I couldn't refuse. 

 Paul, I see these Shakers up here for anywhere between $40-50 damaged and I have seen one asking $150, undamaged, which are few and far between. 

 By the way, I just bought the larger Thorn's bottle from Bill this morning. I will take pictures when they arrive and gloat a little. Thanks Paul and I still keep a sharp eye for your piso, carter's and loxol.

 Joel


----------



## idigjars (Feb 21, 2008)

Thank you Joel.    Paul


----------



## epgorge (Feb 21, 2008)

Paul, 

 I finally focused in on your usage of the word clear. I went back and looked and it has a hue of green to it so I believe it is an aqua.
 JKoel


----------



## idigjars (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi Joel, Very light aqua isn't it?  Looks clear.  Your price of $12 was good,   I sold a clear OP Shaker Fluid at the Terre Haute show in November for $75.         Take care                 Paul


----------



## rlo (Feb 21, 2008)

a little tid bit 'bout valerian,  it is a very potent herb!  I burned myself badly while out on an extended hike,  I had valerian w/ me  & took some to ease the pain. It knocked me out!  eased the pain all right!  I know they were trying to make it illegal to sell in the states just recently.   I still keep it around for those nights when I can't sleep, but am real careful w/ it now.


----------



## kungfufighter (Feb 21, 2008)

Saw the post and thought I share a pic of a labeled, small-sized Thorn's in our collection of labeled Vermont medicines.  Interesting not only that it is a "bitters" but that it was at one point put up by a Fitchburg, MA concern...


----------



## kungfufighter (Feb 21, 2008)

Oops, forgot the photo...


----------



## epgorge (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks Jeff,

 I saved the picture for my files to show the label, giving you credit for the picture, complete with a link to your url. Could you post the other two sides of the label?

 Joel


----------



## annie44 (Feb 22, 2008)

Joel,
 I love your posts, and your curiosity about your finds.  You've been acquiring some very nice bottles.  

 Congrats!
 Cindy


----------



## kungfufighter (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi Joel!  Been busy but I will get to the photos in the next couple of days...


----------

